# need wall to hang tv



## clueless123 (May 12, 2011)

So I have a tv cubby hole that is located under a staircase. It was perfect for my DLP but I just bought a 64" plasma and it seems like a sin to stick it into the "hole". I was thinking of building a wall for the top 2/3 to hang up the plasma and leave the bottom open to stick a component rack. The hole is framed with wooden studs so I was going to frame the inside maybe an inch recessed with 2x4's(nailed to the 2x4's iside the wall) and then fill the top part of the hole with a 3/4" thick board. 
Obviously I'm no engineer, anybody with the slightest experience have an opinion whether this would work? My main concern is that the wall will be "floating". The fact that it's under a staircase, does that change the integrity of the studs? FYI, the plasma is about 75 lbs.


----------



## Docwhitley (Jul 19, 2010)

I can not tell you about the integrity of the wall I will tell you I was scared to death when I was going to hang my TV and I went overboard on the first one. On the second I figured once I put the bracket on the wall if it could support me it would hold the TV so i hung from it for about 10 minutes.. never budged. 

I will give some other advice
1- Buy the wall mount online... I got mine from Monoprice.com Great quality and half the price of big box stores.

2- I hate components.... So what I have are some home made shelves that have Infra red sensors in them... I feed the wire through the wall and control all of my components that are hidden. Cost a little more but for me it was worth it.

My set up allows me to do the following
1 blu ray can be watched on up to 3 tv's
X-box can be played on either of 2 tv's
3 fios boxes each control a separate tv but, all can control 3 other tvs.

it is Easy to do and you could maybe do a hidden shelf. If you need help let me know and I will send more info on what you will need to fide the boxes

oh I guess I should say all of the components for my entire house are located in one closet in my basement


----------

